# progesterone levels???



## priya

:hi: gals.. Hope evryone's duin good.....Got bak my progesterone levels 2day ..It's 79.1 waz told by nurse it's excellent :happydance:....But ask'd me 2 wait for another week until testing...Im 12dpo(that's wht she told , I assumed that I O'ed on the 4/5th but she said according to my progesterone levels I O'ed on the 6th).
Does higher progesterone level mean I could be pg:wacko:?Can't wait for another week ...Hate thiis waiting game.....
Hope :witch: doesnt show her face....


----------



## Vickie

Not sure about your questions, but wanted to wish you good luck getting your :bfp: this month!


----------



## Margerle

Progesterone is produced by the corpeus luteum (the ruptured folicle that carried the mature egg) after ovulation. Progesterone helps prepare the lining of the uterus for implantation if it is to occur, and it is one of the major hormones that sustains pregnancy ESPECIALLY through the 14th week or so. 

Progesterone levels should be high during your luteal phase (the days from ovulation to menstruation), and you should have *at least *10 full days in this phase. If implantation occurs, high levels of progesterone keep the pregnancy intact. If progesterone diminishes, that signifies to the body that implantation didn't occur and to make estrogen and bring on menstruation.

What they are looking at, is the level of progesterone production, and if it is maintained for enough days after ovulation for implantation to occur, and maintain an early pregnancy. Sometimes women have a progesterone production problem and either do not have a sufficient luteal phase (9 or fewer days) or they do not continue producing progesterone after implantation has occured.

Yes if your progesterone levels continue to be high after your expected period then chances are you could be pregnant. In fact, people who chart Basal Body Temperature are charting the effects of progesterone on the body (one of which is increase BBT)... High temps will continue up to and beyond the expected AF if pregnancy has occured. This should show up fairly clearly on a BBT chart.

Good luck to you!


----------



## FJL

I think that is pretty high so yes, it could mean you're PG!

When I had my progesterone test it was at 21 I think and the doc and FS said that was good and means that yes I ovulate. It varies anywhere from low teens up to 30's-40's *i think* so your levels sound great!


----------



## Carolina

when i got tested my level was 20 (but af showed a week early as my cycles were still regulating). My doctor said 20 was normal but the doctor said they would prefer it to be about 40 so yours is def high! good luck!!


----------



## NeyNey

:wohoo:

good luck!


----------



## SpecialGift89

That's great! Good luck! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## loopylew

good luck hun xx


----------



## marie2008

hi I have been trying to conceive for a year now and no luck.........however this month I ovulated early and since then my boobs have been sore. My AF is due next week tuesday


----------



## priya

marie2008 said:


> hi I have been trying to conceive for a year now and no luck.........however this month I ovulated early and since then my boobs have been sore. My AF is due next week tuesday

GOOD LUCK MARIE.....:hugs:


----------



## marie2008

priya can a ticken uterus say something? I went to the doc yesterday and she said it is to early to detect pregnancy however my lining is very thick


----------



## priya

marie2008 said:


> priya can a ticken uterus say something? I went to the doc yesterday and she said it is to early to detect pregnancy however my lining is very thick[/quoTE}
> 
> No idea bout that at all marie...Yeah its really early ...So wait until ur AF is due and then u can take a HPT thn...
> I'll look for that uterus thing n let u knw if i find anythin interesting...


----------



## marie2008

I ovulated very early on my 9th day..........(stretchy cm) if that was ovulation, then I am 15dpo and my period is due in 4 days........why are my boobs so sore then?...........I feel so confused I am afraid that I end up negetive. This is embarassing..........I am gassy, moody and today I got a dizzy spell. I am pcos and on metformin I feel so disappointed every month


----------



## priya

marie2008 said:


> I ovulated very early on my 9th day..........(stretchy cm) if that was ovulation, then I am 15dpo and my period is due in 4 days........why are my boobs so sore then?...........I feel so confused I am afraid that I end up negetive. This is embarassing..........I am gassy, moody and today I got a dizzy spell. I am pcos and on metformin I feel so disappointed every month

ohh 15 DPO.. but may b wait until ur AF n take a hpt .Dnt worry sweetie evn Im goin thru d same thing Im 17DPO and I'l b 5 days late tomm and Im really scared to test..Hope AF stays away...Fingers crossed for both of us:hugs:


----------



## marie2008

baby dust to you priya..............I will pray that all is well


----------



## bear jr

Good luck indeed. i have been trying for a year and just got a big fat 51! which i'm am beliving is a good thing......friday will tell! fingers crossed x


----------



## NeyNey

wow...talk about a an old thread! lol


----------



## groovygrl

:flower: Hi! I just received these test results today too!

I was anxious because at 40 years old I believed I would reside in the 'sluggish' reproductive system category.

My test results were 54! Good #'s right?:happydance:

I have done two HPT's (I am at day 24 of 28 day cycle) and there is a very very faint pink line but not enuf of a line to trust it's a BFP. I could be just wishing so hard that my eyes are willing it there, you know? It all makes me a bit loopy:wacko:

I think :witch: is on it's way as all signs lead to her stinky little arrival but... I'm loopy enough to still hope. Will try another HPT in 3 days - just bought the test that actually reads" pregnant" or "not pregnant" so I don't spin out with the pink line game:winkwink:

I have my fingers crossed for all you lovely mommy to be's. Congrat's on the high prog. levels

xo


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi....i asked my doc to print off all the hormone blood tests i have had done which he did.....the 1st ones were back in 2005 when i was ttc my daughter, one mth the progesterone was 15 on day 21 then the mth b4 i conceived my daughter the level was 33.....ive repeated the test this jan & it was 33.....then in aug it was 64.6!!! its now dec & i am def not preg but i wonder was i preg in aug & i had a m/c & didnt even know it?? from what i remember my period was the same & came on time.....xx


----------

